# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  CRM-система для SEO-шников и веб-мастеров

## SEMCRMteam

Здравствуйте, форумчане!

Сейчас существует множество CRM-систем (управление взаимоотношениями с клиентами), которые призваны автоматизировать многие процессы работы компании и положительно повлиять на бизнес в целом.

Было решено, что не хватает чего-то более узкой направленности, а именно CRM для веб-мастеров, SEO-шников и веб-компаний, предоставляющих услуги SEO, контекстной и медийной рекламы, создания сайта и т.д.

И это “ЧТО-ТО” должно объединять классический функционал любой CRM-системы с инструментами, которыми, например, пользуются СЕОшники. Именно объединять, потому что рассредоточенных сервисов полным полно. Их качество, кстати, - это тоже отдельный вопрос.

В итоге, получилась система SEMCRM.

*Скрытый текст*  
И я рад представить вам _первую_ в мире CRM-систему со встроенными инструментами _веб-аналитики_ и _мониторинга позиций сайта_ в поисковых системах по любому региону.

SEMCRM имеет следующие возможности:*CRM-**функционал:*
Хранение контактов, компаний, постановка задач и заявок сотрудникам, система продаж, управление звонками, встречами.*Многопоточное сканирование* позиций сайта по ключевым словам в Яндекс, Google, Mail.ru, Rambler *в любых городах и регионах* по каждому из этих поисковиков (таких же полных аналогов, включая скорость сканирования, у конкурентов на данный момент нет).*Автоформирование и отправка SEO-отчетов* c любым набором данных и уникальным дизайном как в email, так и pdf-формате.*Менеджер проектов* (устанавливайте сроки работы, ставьте задачи в рамках проекта и указывайте приоритеты, классифицируйте проекты по предоставляемым услугам: поисковая оптимизация, контекстная реклама, разработка сайта и многое другое).Система *независимой веб-аналитики* (аналог Яндекс.Метрики и Google Analytics).
Предоставляет детальную статистику посещений по вашему сайту: откуда посетитель пришел, какие страницы просматривал, сколько времени провел, какие кнопки нажимал, что скачивал, куда ушел и т.д.Интегрированный почтовый клиент, тесно связанный с CRM-функционалом.
В разработке находится функционал для *отслеживания кампаний интернет-рекламы*, *бухгалтерия*.

Сейчас SEMCRM - это SaaS-проект, который начал свою работу 1 декабря 2011. Летом 2012 планируется выпуск коробочной версии.

И в этом топике я приглашаю вас попробовать систему и оценить ее.

В качестве бонуса мы с радостью зачислим каждому форумчанину *500 рублей* на счет в SEMCRM. Напишите мне в П.М. на форуме адрес своего поддомена в системе, указанный при регистрации, а в топике оставьте пост, чтобы мы не забыли проверить П.М. ;)
А если вы напишите развернутый отзыв (здесь же), то мы обещаем начислить вам *еще 500 рублей* на счет!

Кроме того, я буду рад услышать любые вопросы и пожелания как в этом топике, так и по почте info@semcrm.net

----------

